# PT-58 S Question



## Technoman (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and right now I have a question I'm hoping someone will have the answer to.
Years ago I bought a PT-58 S for my wife and I'd like to know if it is basically a clone to another gun or not? Reason being, I'd like to find a decent off the shelf (not custom) leather fitted concealed carry OWB holster for it. I may have heard somewhere that the Beretta 84 is very similar but the slide might be somewhat thinner. Not many off the shelf leather holsters are made to fit the PT-58 gun specifically. I need to know if the Beretta 84 is pretty close or maybe another gun.....like maybe the Walther 99? I need someone "in the know" to give me the facts. 
Everyone has their preference for holsters for various personal reasons. I already have a Galco FLETCH holster for my PT-99 and I love it. Plenty good quality for me and works very well for my body type....yes I like thumb break holsters. I would like a similar holster for this PT-58 or at least some sort of leather belt slide even without a thumb break...as long as it fits the gun well and doesn't cost a fortune. I really don't NEED to carry the PT58 very often since I have my PT99, but it would be nice to have the option of carrying the smaller PT58 sometimes....even if it is only a .380. I do believe 12 .380's would probably stop any attacker, as long as I had time to get that many off!
Thanks for reading this, and I'm looking forward to the replies. Thanks, David.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the pt 58 is more a compact pt 99 than a clone of anything else.... the beretta 84 is narrower and has a tapered frame to the nose of the barrel..... the walther p-99 looks to be the right size 

that said, the your pt 99 is not that much bigger, the 58 is rather bloated for a .380, they are good guns and they shoot nice but they are chunky for a concealed carry and it you gotta carry around a bloated, chunky gun, the pt 99 is a much better carry ... 
just sayin


----------



## Technoman (Aug 1, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> the pt 58 is more a compact pt 99 than a clone of anything else.... the beretta 84 is narrower and has a tapered frame to the nose of the barrel..... the walther p-99 looks to be the right size
> 
> that said, the your pt 99 is not that much bigger, the 58 is rather bloated for a .380, they are good guns and they shoot nice but they are chunky for a concealed carry and it you gotta carry around a bloated, chunky gun, the pt 99 is a much better carry ...
> just sayin


 Thanks for the reply, I partially agree with you. As I said I will normally be carrying my PT99 for various reasons. The PT 58 does seem to be a scaled down version of the PT99 into a .380. Overall the PT 58 is smaller, it has a smaller frame and slide, trigger guard, 4"barrel and a shorter grip than the PT99....but you are right, it is chunky. I still want the option to carry it if I ever want to, therfore.....I still need input from people regarding a holster to fit it of the type I mentioned. Thank you for the input on the Beretta 84 and the Walther P99. If you are absolutely sure about the Walther P99, I guess I should look for holsters to fit that unless I hear differently from anyone else. Do you actually have a Walther P99 and Taurus PT58 to compare or are you going by dimensional specs or what? Thanks again, David.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i am going solely by dimensions and pics , just take your 58 to a gun shop and try it out in p99 holsters.... its gonna fit right. i would almost bet the farm on it.

ps... i owned a small gun shop in central california a few decades ago, so some of the stuff i post is from experience, some is from a little research and some is gut feeling.... i been wrong about the gut feeling a few times.... this isnt one of them tho...LOL


----------



## Technoman (Aug 1, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i am going solely by dimensions and pics , just take your 58 to a gun shop and try it out in p99 holsters.... its gonna fit right. i would almost bet the farm on it.
> 
> ps... i owned a small gun shop in central california a few decades ago, so some of the stuff i post is from experience, some is from a little research and some is gut feeling.... i
> been wrong about the gut feeling a few times.... this isnt one of them tho...LOL


 Thanks for the info, I do appreciate it. I'm sure you can understand my concern regarding dimensions and facts. I have a technical background, but had no idea about your background or how you decided the PT58 is very close to the Walther P99....now I know. I wish I had the luxury of taking my gun to a gun store for a trial fit. I live way out in the boonies and the closest big town that MAY have a holster in stock to try is way too far away. I believe the info I need can be obtained from people like you. Thanks again, I do believe you and maybe more people will chime in and feel the same way you do about the PT58 vs the P99.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

another way is to call galco, tell them what you have, ask them to recommend a holster, then ask if that would also work on the p99


----------



## Longknife (Oct 15, 2013)

*An excellant holster for the Taurus PT58.*



Technoman said:


> I would like a similar holster for this PT-58 or at least some sort of leather belt slide even without a thumb break...as long as it fits the gun well and doesn't cost a fortune.


Hey buddy and anyone else that has this question.

I bought a Fobus GL2 paddle holster.
It's stamped with the RH GL 2 (Right Hand Glock Lite #2 is what I think that translates as) on ebay from a seller named "mehyarco" at his ebay store. 
It was listed as the following: 'Glock 17 19 22 23 34 paddle holster 9mm .40 cal .45 cal glock holster'
My PT58 fit snugly and the holster's trigger indent allowed it to be easy insert to a 'lock and drawn witout sticking.
I spend my days running around the woods with my Pistol on my hip climbing kentucky hills, through thick bush and crossing ravines.
Not once has it fallen out or even gotten loose.
I recommend it as an excellent match for Taurus's PT58.

Regards
Longknife


----------

